# A different 2 stroke question.



## BRL1 (Sep 12, 2007)

I have 3 2 strokes that run a 50 to 1 mix and 1 that runs a 40 to 1 mix. Can I make one mix to run all 4 motors on that will not cause problems, if so what would the recommended one be??
Or do I just need to buy a second fuel can and run the recommended mixes for each one??

Thanks.


----------



## 357bob (Sep 30, 2007)

The oil you use has alot to do with whether it will harm you engine or not. A good synthetic will protect at mixes as low as 100:1. There used to be a manufacturer who guaranteed protection at 100:1 ratio, but I'm not certain they still do. Redline and Blue Marble are a couple of the excellent synthetics available now days. A good example is a two stroke dirt bike.. they all recommend 32:1 but you would be hard pressed to find anyone who goes that high. Just keep in mind less oil=more fuel in the fuel to air ratio so you will be richer at 50:1 than at 40:1 and may need a slight adjustment in the carb.


----------



## Snipe (Dec 4, 2008)

357bob said:


> The oil you use has alot to do with whether it will harm you engine or not. A good synthetic will protect at mixes as low as 100:1. There used to be a manufacturer who guaranteed protection at 100:1 ratio, but I'm not certain they still do. Redline and Blue Marble are a couple of the excellent synthetics available now days. A good example is a two stroke dirt bike.. they all recommend 32:1 but you would be hard pressed to find anyone who goes that high. Just keep in mind less oil=more fuel in the fuel to air ratio so you will be richer at 50:1 than at 40:1 and may need a slight adjustment in the carb.


yep


----------



## BRL1 (Sep 12, 2007)

Thanks for all the advice.


----------

